# Warbirds for free On-line. Anyone in?



## Holmes (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello!

Does anybody of You flying sometimes at free on-line version of WarBirds? http://wbfree.net.

If not, welcome You to try! Not so outstanding graphics like in LOMAC or Il-2, but there are a lot of planes, "virtual war" all the time, timelines, etc.

And it's free  

Do You love world world II aviation? You have to try this 8)


----------



## me262 (Sep 4, 2005)

sounds very interesting, i'll give it a try!!!!!


----------



## Holmes (Sep 4, 2005)

If any problems with installation - give me note. Will help.
WB is free and (as Linux  ) a little "user unfriendly" to install
But gameplay is worth all that pain!

BTW. Schwalbe is available too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds cool ill give it a look later 8)


----------



## Pisis (Sep 4, 2005)

Dzankuje, I'll give a try as well.

cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Archangel (Sep 5, 2005)

i have a original disk of Warbirds over here  its one that came with my old wingman joystick...
never got the multiplayer to work tough


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 6, 2005)

Its a largish download for those of us on Dial-up


----------



## Holmes (Sep 6, 2005)

FreeHost WarBirds based on the original Warbirds. But core has been changed with many improvements. First of all many, many new planes (98 fighters and 28 bombers). From Ki-27 and I-115 up to Tempest, Spitfire XIV and Me-262. Some new areas (Europe, Guadalcanal, etc.). There are also ne damage and flight models.

There are a lot of virtual squadrons flying FreeHost WarBirds. Some of them even for 6 years . That sim really has "something special".

I hope to see You under the virtual sky!


----------



## me262 (Sep 6, 2005)

Holmes said:


> If any problems with installation - give me note. Will help.
> WB is free and (as Linux  ) a little "user unfriendly" to install
> But gameplay is worth all that pain!
> 
> BTW. Schwalbe is available too


i managed to install the game, but how can a choose another plane?
btw, i been shot out of the sky very easy


----------



## Holmes (Sep 7, 2005)

There is a Windows XP bug sometimes. If there is no chance to pull down menu with plane types, You have to turn off "visual effects" in XP (From pulpit: Screen properites --> Visual efects off).

An YES, on WarBirds flying really good pilots. Aces of aces IMHO ;P


----------



## me262 (Sep 7, 2005)

Holmes said:


> There is a Windows XP bug sometimes. If there is no chance to pull down menu with plane types, You have to turn off "visual effects" in XP (From pulpit: Screen properites --> Visual efects off).


can you say that in plain englsh,   ?


----------



## Holmes (Sep 8, 2005)

Will try (I've got polish XP)

On dektop -> right mouse click and choose "Screen properites" (or. sth. like that) ---> from "Screen (or. sth. similar)" (2nd from the right) choose "Effects" --> turn off all of that bloody effects  (6 of them).


----------



## me262 (Sep 8, 2005)

thx a lot!!!!!!
it really help me, but still i been shot to soon in combat, meaning my skill sucks


----------



## Holmes (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad to here that, Me-262!

On FreeHost team work is the key. Try to join some organized raids, sweeps, jabos etc.. There are often "Looking pilots for ..." messages on radio.

Lonely fighter is often death fighter  Thats why i love FreeHost 

Or simpler one method to survive when flying alone. Take 190 A4 light, climb to 5 km and fight only B&Z tactic, avoiding furballs. ;o)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

I have tried but only played offline, however when I start I go into an uncontrolable spin that there is no way I can pull out of? I would play online but when I go into uncontrolable spins I see no point, why is it doing this??


----------



## me262 (Sep 9, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> I have tried but only played offline, however when I start I go into an uncontrolable spin that there is no way I can pull out of? I would play online but when I go into uncontrolable spins I see no point, why is it doing this??


did you calibrate your joystick?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

There is not one plugged into the PC I am on only keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 9, 2005)

There are 2 reasons. Thoughness of mouse flying (i can't pilot any plane without joy ;p ) or U R steering too agressivlly. Flight model in FreeHost's Warbirds has implemented low leve, low speed spins. Depending of plane type some of them come's without any warning (f.e in Yak-1 on low level or Me-262 in vertical, low speed climb).


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

The moment the game starts (if you start in the air) it goes into a spin, without touching any buttons at all??


----------



## me262 (Sep 9, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> There is not one plugged into the PC I am on only keyboard and mouse.


that is hard to control  
i always have my joystick pluged, 8) 
can not live without!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

I do on the other PC but not on my laptop, but I can manage keyboard + mouse flying on other games just not this


----------



## Holmes (Sep 11, 2005)

Gnomey: try to press "F12" just after going to air
That centers and calibrate controls.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 11, 2005)

Ah! And try to press "alt+m" or "cntrl+m" - it changes controls to mouse (couse joystick is probably default).


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks holmes I will try.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Holmes, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks holmes seems OK now (not that I can shoot anything down!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

he's a bloody lucky guy if that is him!


----------



## Holmes (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes it's me  In front of me - Hispano; behind - Spitfire XIV


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Pretty cool. I thought it looked like you in front of a Spirtfire.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't got in front of one. But i got one when inside 
( Museum of Aviation, Cracow )


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice. Nothing like getting a chance to sit in one of those historic birds.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 16, 2005)

Many ppl flying right now at FreeHost. U R welcome


----------

